
Why I Run OpenBSD - zdw
http://deftly.net/posts/2016-05-31-why-i-run-openbsd.html
======
0x54MUR41
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11818494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11818494)

